# monteverdi madrigals?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im looking for the complete madrigals by Monteverdi, i notice marco longhini conductor of delitea musicea had made recorded madrigals on naxos by the aforemed mention composer.One by problem the madrigals are not complete only madrigals 4 and 7 seem available(bummer).

Im really into the vocal art music of madrigals, it's a knew passion of mine since i had discover Gesualdo madrigals, but i know Monteverdi not Gesualdo either.

So my question is the following does Monteverdi madrigals complete box set exist.


:tiphat:


----------

